# New tank scaped, feedback?



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Just picked it up yesterday, my custom 4ft 250L (65g) tank.
It has tinted sides, back and bottom, with a lightly smoked front panel, lids cut short for feeding, filters etc... Black silicon looks so good too!

Got a cheap 30W light unit, looks and works well. Filtration will be an Aquaone Clearview 800, and my current CF1200 canister providing 2000lph (9 times filtration) 300W heater should manage ok.

Bought 25kg of pool filter sand and spent a good part of my evening washing it last night.

The tank is still curing and wont be able to have water in for a few days yet. Should be ok that *** put sand in it already?

Aquascaping is done. Lots of little hidy holes but still providing good swimming areas up top and in front. I dont really have issues with aggression, so line of sight breakers etc arent terribly important here.

Plants - the back will have about 6 big vallis providing a nice backdrop, swaying in the current.
Will put a few potted javaferns in the front area and see if they get dug up or not.

Fish list:
1 x 3'' red tailed shark
10 x tiger barbs
1 x 3'' female Salvini
1 x 2'' male convict
1 x 2'' Tiger Oscar
1 x 4'' blue acara

The stocking will be fine for about a year, once the oscar reaches 8''+ might start getting a bit crowded. He got beaten up when he went in the 3ft with the rest of the fish, so thinking of adding him to the new tank first and letting him have a few days before the rest are added?

Feedback appreciated


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks good, what d you plan to keep in there? You do need a background.


----------



## K20Z3 (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks very nice.

I don't think you need a background if you plant it well. I used to have an ADA 60-P. It was heavily planted with all the ADA glassware and it looked great without a background.

Will look even better with plants and water.

Good job!


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks quite good, i like the lighting. the plants will make it look much better


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Is it ok that I put the decor in while the silicon holding the tank together is still curing?

It still smells :lol:


----------



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

As on as there is no water exerting force on the silicone - its groovy. I really like the look of frameless aquariums - very contemporary looking. You said it had a black background? If so... it is fine... mine is a 60g with a painted black background. The only tip I have is if you can maybe find the type thermometer I use... can not recall the brand name - got it at Petco here State side. It is a solid black unit - ceramic type material on the outside. I put mine horizontally right above my substrate level in the middle of the tank - that way it is hidden. Maybe can scape a Val or 2 around it so the cord is obstructed. I like the nice mix of stone and wood - love driftwood for scaping - makes it really seem like a Lake.

Cheers...
Nate


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

3 of those driftwood pieces used to be one piece. Took me about an hour to cut it. Saws were useless, in the end had to use a chisel that was like an axe, and a sledgehammer, and even that was slow going. Its dense stuff eh!

Im going to start filling tomorrow


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

All fish are in and its planted. Looks a million bucks. 2000lph of filtration heheh I let my betta out into it and he couldnt swim against it. Lol.

Waiting for the fish to settle etc.. but heres a full tank shot prior to planting, then some random fish shots after its planted.

Full tank. Was still looking pretty drab at that point.









Horace the Blue Acara









Sharkishki the Red Tailed Labeo









Oscar the Oscar. hes so small and cute!









Ricky the Giant Betta

















Im still working on getting pics of the Salvini. Simply stunning fish when she wants to come out and socialise.

More pics in a few days


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

wow your gonna have trouble with the betta and oscar, oscars are brutes.. i agree with planting as opposed to the background.. either way congrats , and HIDE that heater looking good


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

That heater was in just for the initial warm up 

and the betta doesnt live in there, just let him out to take some photo's 
Though he does hold his own against cichlids of similar (or slightly bigger) size. Just hes not that fast :lol:


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Full tank piccies! Fish are happy as.
That digi thermometer is there temporarily just so I can see how stable the temp stays at. The breeder containers will be gone soon too hopefully.


----------

